# The Bank Enquiry



## Ethan 1 (5 Feb 2011)

Has anything happened with this ? 

Should we not have heard something by now? 

Should it not be an election issue ? 

I realise that "We are, where we are", but I would like to know exactly how we got here . 

E 1


----------

